# Sos call Sacred Stone in North Dakota



## Nelco (Aug 15, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=a1SrVgS4VVs


----------



## Nelco (Aug 15, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=NKKHgvY5Fpw


----------



## Tude (Aug 16, 2016)

this looks/sounds like a call to protest. Do you have any other information about this other than vids? Thanks


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Aug 30, 2016)

Tude said:


> this looks/sounds like a call to protest. Do you have any other information about this other than vids? Thanks


Unfortunately the fed book is probably the best news source: https://www.facebook.com/CampoftheSacredStone on this. Democracy Now!, Russia Today and the Earth First! Newswire have all been covering the Camp fairly well the last couple of weeks. One of our comrades just left the camp again and you can read their article here: https://artsandcrust.wordpress.com/2016/08/11/no-dapl-no-dnc/


----------



## Tude (Aug 30, 2016)

@Nelco @Slingshot Collective since I asked what this was about - I'm seeing alot of travel on this through facebook groups - who have been posting information about what is going on there with pics. I'm also an admin at a dirty kids group there and the owner has been posting as much as as she can about it. She is quite the protector of the environment, homeless, people in trouble etc. Quite amazing


----------



## outskirts (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm not there, but I follow events there as closely as I can and am trying to organize some solidarity events here where I live and just spread the word in general.


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Sep 9, 2016)

outskirts said:


> I'm not there, but I follow events there as closely as I can and am trying to organize some solidarity events here where I live and just spread the word in general.


By any chance are you from South Jersey? I can put you in touch with some Philly folks working on this.


----------

